# Anybody ever drill a carbon handlebar for Di2?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, I’m doing a build and am running Di2. I have Shimano Pro tharsis Di2 Carbon handlebars, but prefer the bend of my Renthal Carbon 35’s. The shimano’s are drilled, why would the Renthal be any different? It’s a very small hole for the Di2. Anybody try this? Thx


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

An idea that none are likely to recommend. Holes drilled through carbon-fiber are in reinforced areas...you cannot guarantee the same in your Renthal bars...


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd put a hole in certain areas of my carbon frame for internal dropper routing..... but I'd most likely not drill a hole in my bars. Round holes are actually quite structurally sound in theory, and in practice on aluminum applications...but NOOOOOO idea about your carbon bars.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhhh....what could go wrong?;-)


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

You could potentially drill a hole in carbon as long as you get an extremely clean exit of the drill bit on other side. The problem being is the exit of the drill bit will blow out the backside causing it to fray making it a weak point. Personally I wouldn't drill into my handlebars. Set up for a bad situation.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I wish Renthal would make a Di2 handlebar. I’ll just run them externally.


----------

